# $$ question



## umcanes4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone.. First off, I want to say that I am studying to take my CPC exam next month and I want to THANK everyone for posting all of their tips for studying. I really appreciate it.

When you interviewed for coding positions and they asked you what $$ are you looking for, what did you say? I'm assuming this answer will vary depending on if you have certification, experience or no experience.If I decide to leave my employer, I have no idea what to ask for hourly/salary. I have worked in the medical office setting for over 14 or 15yrs.  I currently work at a Hem/Onc office where I do code chemo/radiation/scans/hosp/ov and enter all of the charges. I have been doing this for over 3yrs. Before this, I did some A/R work with cardiac cath coding. 

I am not trying to talk about what people make here but just get a feel for what is acceptable to ask for and what's not. If you don't feel comfy discussing $ in the thread, you are more than welcome to private message me.

Thanks


----------



## JDACPC (Oct 11, 2012)

There are so many variables, like location, experience, and actual duties.  I would suggest start reading the job postings anywhere you can find them.  Many of them will list a starting rate or range.  You can review the general area and compare to where you live.


----------



## umcanes4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks JREDLINE. I've been checking the local hospital physician's group that has about 4 positions open but unfortunately they don't list it.    I do attend Community College for HIM that is AHIMA oriented so I wonder if my program director would have an idea. I didn't want to go into an interview and give a figure that is too low or too high. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 12, 2012)

I used the AAPC salary survey.  I looked at the average for my area (northeast), years of experience, education and credentials.  Then I came up with what I thought was average based on all of the above.  Remember to take into account other non-monetary benefits like vacation and sick time, insurance (medical and dental) and compare them to your present salary and benefits.  You may have to use more than one year of the salary survey since they seem to differ slightly but you can get a pretty good idea of what would be fair alary range.  Don't go in with one hard and fast amount, give a range (not huge maybe $2-$3) and be realistic.  If most coders in your area with experience are making $20/hr don't go in asking for $25 and like I said look at non-monetary benefits also.

Just to give you an idea, when I interviewed for my present job I told the interviewer what I would like to make.  We discussed benefits and I found that the company paid 75% of family coverage for insurance (medical and dental), the deductible was half of what my previous employer had and the new company paid half of the deductible.  This benefit alone put about $500 more a month into my pocket.  They also paid my LTD insurance and Life insurance which gave me another $50/month.  So I took a little less money but still made out better.


----------

